

WebRTC Broken Telephone for Node Knockout    - tripley
http://cuttleblog.tumblr.com/post/66991737259/brokentele

======
henry8978
Meh, not the best use of WebRTC and I definitely wouldn't trust anyone to
tweet form my account.

------
DDholton
Pretty funny game, more like Russian roulette than broken telephone.

~~~
queenofhearts
Haha true! On mobile so no WebRTC I verified and submitted a tweet though and
now to play the waiting game.

------
jenny78
No one online to play with, maybe I'll check back later.

------
jerrypo
Loving all the WebRTC posts lately.

~~~
jojobeans
Yeah there's been a lot lately, anyone know why?

